

Ask HN: Please review my startup, Panjury.com - demeanator

www.panjury.com<p>WHAT IS IT:
When I argued with my friends whether Obama or Bush is more hated, none of us have the answer. Turn out there isn&#x27;t a tool that can accurately track public opinion unless you count public polling (or the not so accurate social media sentiment analysis)<p>Frustrated by this fact, I created Panjury.<p>Our idea is actually pretty simple. You write your thought on an object, you attach a score associated with your mood, you share this with your friend and ask them to do the same. This way, we can have a fast way to get a hold on public opinion.<p>This idea is further expanded into a full fledged project that provides third party API connectivity, analytics and more.<p>WHAT I NEED:
I&#x27;m currently doing this project on my own. I need a marketer. I also need critique and testers. I&#x27;d love if the great HN community would give me some feedback!<p>THANKS!
======
czbond
Some thoughts -I like the idea. I like where you're going with it. A way to
draw users in - is a style similar to Buzzfeed. Create a content article (eg:
for ladies, ones on shoes, or dresses... where you have attached scores).
Share that on facebook, and share that on twitter to the respective groups,
niches, etc. That could be a good way to draw people in.

From a behaviours perspective, consider having the person first "make their
verdict/review" and THEN create an account to save. Or even try anonymously at
first. The reason.... people are more likely to register once they've made
even a small investment of time (eg: star rating, review, etc) than they are 5
seconds earlier before the rating.

I didn't see the use case initially as much of "I have an opinion, my friend's
is different let's test". But what I did see, is something that could be viral
easily (eg: similar to the Facebook "what kind of star wars character are you,
etc). Your ratings incite opinions, which incite emotion. People act on
emotion.

~~~
demeanator
Thanks for your input and your great advice! It makes a lot of sense to allow
anonymous posting. One thing i'm not sure is, isn't it the opposite of what
the trend is? (squeeze page requiring to sign up before letting you see
anything at all)

Anyway, I think I'll work on some of them right away!

~~~
czbond
It is - but I think your situation is a bit different. Showing a topic that is
likely to get someone to post (eg: instills emotion) and then letting them
articulate that (eg: review, comment) is powerful to pull them through a
commitment to sign up. As an analogy, think of how many blogs you've read,
wanted to comment on - but did not leave a comment simply bc you didn't want
to register.

------
jakejake
Looks like fun! One suggestion might be a more visible way of showing the hate
level rather than a decimal number. It took me a minute to figure it out.
Seeing a list of topics with 63.2 and 50.9 on them - I couldn't really figure
out what the number represented.

Some kind of pie chart or bar graph with love/hate or even a graphic
indicating the level of hatred along with the number might be more instantly
recognizable.

Good luck!

~~~
demeanator
Thanks! Great idea! I'll see what I can do about it! Please check back in like
10 minutes!! =P

